# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  X-45 Joint Unmanned Combat Air System, The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - The Boeing Company

Home Page - boeing.com/history/products/x-45-joint-unmanned-combat-air-system.page

Boeing X-45 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Boeing X-45A Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle Program (2002) 

Uploaded on Feb 10, 2011




> Courtesy: NASA Dryden Flight Research Center, DARPA, Boeing
> With all the excitement over the Northrop Grumman X-47B flying this week it's easy to forget that this has all happened before, and this will all happen again.
> 
> Dryden Flight Research Center signed an agreement with DARPA and Boeing back in 1999 to each develop an Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV). Boeing and Northrop both developed test models on independent but parallel production paths in order to develop a Joint Unmanned Combat Air System (J-UCAS).
> 
> Boeing developed the X-45A demonstration vehicle and Northrop the X-47A. The first flight of the X-45A was in 2002, almost eight years ago.Testing included taxi, takeoff and landing and various airborne activities. One of the key tests for the X-45 was a system to allow for autonomous formation flight and tests delivering weapons on target.
> 
> The Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV) system demonstration program was a joint DARPA/Air Force/Boeing effort to demonstrate the technical feasibility for a UCAV system to conduct various strike missions within the emerging global command and control architecture. The demonstrations within the program are providing the information necessary to enable decision-makers to determine whether it is technically and fiscally prudent to continue development of UCAV aircraft to perform missions.

----------


## Airicist

Bird of Prey & The X-45 (UCAV)-USA (Super Fighter) 

Uploaded on Nov 13, 2011




> Experimental Aircraft-Strike Missions-USA- US Air Force-Stealth Testbed-(never Built)-Technology used by the X-45 (UCAV)-Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle- which is still in Testing.

----------


## Airicist

US Navy - X-47B UCAS first touch & go landing tests on USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77)

Published on May 21, 2013




> USS GEORGE H.W. BUSH, At Sea (NNS) -- The Navy's X-47B Unmanned Combat Air System Demonstrator (UCAS-D) has begun touch and go landing operations aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) May 17 2013.
> 
> For UCAS-D, this represents the most significant technology maturation of the program. Ship relative navigation and precision touchdown of the X-47B are critical technology elements for all future Unmanned Carrier Aviation (UCA) aircraft.
> 
> Don Blottenberger, UCAS-D Deputy Program manager, commented, "This landing, rubber hitting deck, is extremely fulfilling for the team and is the culmination of years of relative navigation development. Now, we are set to demonstrate the final pieces of the demonstration."
> 
> Earlier in the week, the UCAS-D test team and CVN 77 worked together to successfully complete the first ever launch of an unmanned aircraft from an aircraft carrier proving the importance of introducing unmanned aviation into the already powerful arsenal of aircraft squadrons.
> 
> "We are proud to be a part of another historic first for Naval Aviation. The landing was spot-on and it's impressive to witness the evolution of the Carrier Air Wing," said Capt. Brian E. Luther, Commanding Officer USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

X-47B completes first carrier-based arrested landing

Jul 10, 2013




> The X-47B Unmanned Combat Air System (UCAS) demonstrator completed its first carrier-based arrested landing on board USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) off the coast of Virginia July 10.

----------

